# Heart-wrenching love stories to make me hurt inside even more



## Huglust (Mar 17, 2020)

I just watched Beastars a few days ago and it triggered an explosion of emotions when that it reminded me of the first time I truly fell in love with someone I knew but couldn't have. I won't go into too much detail, but it was a very odd experience in that, just like Legoshi, I really really didn't want to hurt her to the extent that I didn't even want to touch her. We only hugged and stuff, good friends, but the feeling wasn't very sexual. I just wanted to be with her.

Despite the pain, I truly love this feeling and Beastars will be in my heart forever because of that.

So, I'm wondering what other great love-stories are out there. I love comics and I may be willing to read novels. Any suggestions?


----------

